# Das große PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2020: Jetzt im Handel und als Download erhältlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Das große PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2020: Jetzt im Handel und als Download erhältlich*

						Das PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2020: Zaubern aktuelle Spiele nur noch ein Daumenkino auf Ihren Bildschirm? Dann wird es Zeit, den Rechner von der Stop-Motion-Performance zu befreien. Kein Problem, denn wir testen in jeder Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware aktuelle Komponenten. Sollten Sie aber Ihr Heftarchiv nicht durchkämmen, haben wir die ganzen Tests für Sie geballt und konzentriert in einem Heft zusammengestampft.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Das große PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2020: Jetzt im Handel und als Download erhältlich*


----------

